# where and how to install microphone driver?



## glory88

After I reinstalled my computer, I found that there is speaker's driver but no microphone's driver. When I use Skype, I can't "Call someone on video" because microphone's driver is not installed.
How to install and where to install?
Can someone please help me?
Thanks 

Computer:
Dell
Operating system:
Windows Vista
Speaker's driver:
High Definition Audio Driver


----------



## atthedouble2

Is it a built in mic? 

If it is, try _right_ clicking on 'my computer>properties>device manager, and it should be under 'audio devices' or something like that. Right click on the microphone device and click properties. Then there should be an option to either install driver, update it, or uninstall it (the latter should be greyed out if there is no driver installed) 

If updating or installing doesnt work, you could try uninstalling the driver (if it lets you) and then press 'detect hardware changes' in the device manager window, and it might install it for you!

If it's not a built in microphone, then if a CD came wth it, try using that, or try the manufacturers website. But i've never heard or an external mic needing drivers....


Hope this helps


----------



## Zatharus

glory88 said:


> ...When I use Skype, I can't "Call someone on *video*" because *microphone's* driver is not installed.



Wait a sec...  Do you mean webcam driver?


----------

